# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Aneurysma

## tinypronk

hallo ik heb een aneurysma aan de wortel van de aorta van 5 cm is hier iemand mee bekent en is het gevaarlijk van de doctoren word ik niet veel wijzer 
bedankt voor de reactie,s
VG Tiny

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Tiny,

Helaas kan ik je niet verder helpen met ervaringen etc, maar misschien heb je wel iets aan dit artikel: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10447.

Veel beterschap ermee, en ik hoop dat je hier iets wijzer uit geworden bent!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## hansbrandsma

Tiny, ik ook, maar 3,5 cm; 5 cm zit op de grens meestal wordt je pas geopereerd bij 5,5 cm. wel wordt je vanaf nu elk jaar bekeken naar de situatie; over 2 weken mag ik weer?!

----------


## afra1213

Een aneurysma is een plaatselijke verwijding van een slagader, een soort uitstulping of bult.

Deze verwijding ontstaat door een zwakke plek in de wand van een bloedvat. 

Een oplossing hiervoor is door goede witte miswijn te nemen (vine de messe) en de fles open te maken en in de fles een beetje rosemarijn 
(kruiden takjes) te strooien.
De fles dicht draaien en deze fles 14 dagen in een donker kast laten trekken en
om de dag te schudden. Na 14 dagen de fles door een zeefje leeggieten en 
van de overgebleven wijn elke dag een kwart glaasje wijn te drinken.
Deze wijn heeft een beetje een anijssmaak en als je altijd een beetje van de 
wijn blijf drinken krijg je een sterke hartspier waardoor de hartspier niet snel zal
scheuren. 

De moeder van een kennis van mij was 50 jaar en had volgens het ziekenhuis niet zo lang meer te leven omdat de aorta op scheuren stond. Door dit te drinken is zij uiteindelijk 99 jaar geworden en is de aorta sterker geworden

----------


## Angel020

Weet je ook of dit misschien ook voor rode wijn geldt?..die van mij is ook 3,5 cm maar die zit net boven mijn navel
bij de laatste controle zeiden ze dat het meer een eivorm had het blijft altijd spannend bij de jaarlijkse controle.

----------

